# [Off] Joyeux noël (2010)

## d2_racing

Joyeux noël à tous.

Et je vous souhaite de la santé pour 2011, c'est le plus important.Last edited by d2_racing on Mon Dec 27, 2010 4:22 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## barul

Merci bien, à toi aussi ainsi qu'à tous les autres  :Smile: 

(Même si, en France, c'est pas encore Noël)

----------

## jcTux

Merci,

joyeux Noël à vous tous !

----------

## fb99

Meilleurs voeux à Tous. QDVBT +++

----------

## geekounet

Et le titre ? Pas sérieux pour un modo ça...  :Wink: 

Joyeux Noël à tous  :Wink: 

----------

## man in the hill

joyeux noël à tous et au monde qui oeuvre pour la liberté des sources .

Enjoy !

----------

## d2_racing

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Et le titre ? Pas sérieux pour un modo ça... 
> 
> Joyeux Noël à tous 

 

Il y a pas de standard où je post, soit à 99% du temps sur le forum en Anglais.

Exemple : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-857480-highlight-.html

----------

## xaviermiller

Joyeux Noël et bonané  :Smile: 

----------

## aslecombe

Bonne année tout le monde  :Smile: 

----------

## DuF

Joyeux Noël et meilleurs voeux  :Smile: 

----------

## barul

QDVBT = Que Dieu Vous Bénisse Tous ?

----------

## gglaboussole

Bonnes fêtes à tous   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Biloute

Oui, joyeux noel et à bientôt pour la nouvelle année

----------

## SlashRhumSlashNeisson

Bonne année à tout le monde   :Wink: 

----------

## barul

Également une bonne année à toutes (?) et à tous.

----------

## Legoboy

Bonne et heureuse année à tous !

----------

## nonas

Bonne année \o/

----------

## Ezka

Banané à vous =)

----------

## RickyLoad

Que tous nos voeux soient exaucés en 2011 ....... et il y en a  :Wink: 

----------

